# Gender dream and now i'm really not fussed.



## JasperJoe

I had such a nightmare last night, all this worrying about the gender of the baby made me have a nightmare.

In my dream I miscarried this baby at 15 weeks which is what I am now. I was so upset, it was another boy, I cried in my dream and probably actually cried for real. I was so upset at losing this baby and the fact it was a boy did not matter. It made me realise that no matter what the gender of this baby, I want it more than anything and will love it just as much as my other boys. 

My dream was trying to tell me not too worry about the gender, this is a gift of life.

I just wanted to share x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Aw thats lovely, so your nightmare was a blessing in disguise :)

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

That's great (that it has made you feel better)


----------

